# blue lanzar 160 pwm amp



## saltyreefguy (May 3, 2016)

Would anyone know the rca connections on the blue lanzar 160pwm? my son wanted to use this 4 channel amp and we couldn't figure out which rca's to use or the require rca connection to get sound coming of all 4 speaker outputs, it has the signal coming from a audiocontrol 4xs crossover.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Should be self explanatory. 
If you need/want the crossover dip switch settings, let me know.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's the dip switch read out for the crossover.
Figure I'd add it anyways.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry, I never really did answer your question did I? Unless you're going to use the crossover, you want to plug your RCA's into the ones marked full. HP is high pass crossover and LP is low pass crossover. If you use the amps built-in crossover you will plug it into one of those.


----------



## saltyreefguy (May 3, 2016)

thanks for the reply, apparently i misplaced my brochure, so i was kinda lost especially on the dip switches and i don't know if the original owner had played with it or my son, but currently only the first switch was up and the rest down, left and right sections. but i see from your picture its definitely incorrect. at the moment i had him take out the amp and put in a lanzar 150 2 channel which worked fine, but it definitely needs the 4 channel...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

No problem, that's sort of why I'm here. lol 

The 150 was my first Opti amp. Got it for a steal of a price to, at $35.00
Still have it to this day. All in all, I've got 10 Opti drive amps. Love them all, they're my all time favorite amp.


----------

